# Firefox aktualisiert Applet nicht .



## Verjigorm (7. Mrz 2008)

Hallo, ich habe das Problem, dass der Firefox(aktuellste Version) mein Applet nicht aktualisiert, ich sehe immer noch das Applet von vor Stunden, dabei habe ich schon mehrmals ne neue Version hochgeladen (jar)
Im IE 6 funktioniert das komischerweise einwandfrei, einmal aktualisieren geklickt und schwupps wirds aktualisiert.
Hab im FF schon Cache/Verlauf/Cookies gelöscht, Browser und Apache neu gestartet.
Aber er weigert sich das Applet zu aktualisieren.

Wenn ich das Applet in einen neuen Ordner stopfe, nimmt er die neue (richtige) Version, aber die alte URL bleibt einfach unaktulaisiert.... *nerv*

Jemand ne Idee, was ich da machen kann?


----------



## Wildcard (7. Mrz 2008)

Nicht der Browser Cache, sondern der Java Cache ist entscheidend. Diesen solltest du als Entwickler komplett deaktiviert haben.


----------



## Verjigorm (8. Mrz 2008)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nicht der Browser Cache, sondern der Java Cache ist entscheidend. Diesen solltest du als Entwickler komplett deaktiviert haben.



Java Control Panel -> Allgemein -> Tempöräry Internet Dateien?


----------



## Verjigorm (10. Mrz 2008)

ich hab
1) Alle Dateien gelöscht und
2) deaktiviert

wird trotzdem nicht aktualisiert


----------



## Marco13 (10. Mrz 2008)

Ganz einfach: Jede Version in einen neuen Ordner stecken...
applet000001
applet000002
applet000003
...
:wink:

Aber mal im ernst: 

Bei "Extras" die "Java Console" aufmachen, dort dann "x" drücken (x:   ClassLoader-Cache löschen) und die Seite mit dem Applet mit SHIFT+ReloadButton neu laden - das sollte es eigentlich tun....  ???:L


----------



## Verjigorm (10. Mrz 2008)

Ja, habe ich kurz danach auch im Netz gelesen...
Das Problem scheint aber nur mit FF und Jars in Applets aufzutreten ..


----------

